# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فلم رعب ؟؟؟

## mohammad qasaimeh

السلام عليكم يا اعضاء منتديات الحصن الكرام 
عندي سؤال 

شو اكثر فلم رعب بخوف / بدي اشي يخلي الواحد ما ينام الليل 
لنه وعدت الشباب اليوم احضرهم فلم رعب من الاخر 

هيا اريد الاقتراحات  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## العالي عالي

Half Light 




&

Stay Alive

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> Half Light 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> Stay Alive


شكرا عالي 

والله شكله جد بخوف  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا عالي 
> 
> والله شكله جد بخوف


انا مختص بافلام الرعب وما في فلم رعب إلا واكون حاضرو وبصراحة اللمين هدول اشي فوق الخيال 

وراح تكون مبسوط وانت خايف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا مختص بافلام الرعب وما في فلم رعب إلا واكون حاضرو وبصراحة اللمين هدول اشي فوق الخيال 
> 
> وراح تكون مبسوط وانت خايف


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> انا مختص بافلام الرعب وما في فلم رعب إلا واكون حاضرو وبصراحة اللمين هدول اشي فوق الخيال 
> 
> وراح تكون مبسوط وانت خايف


عالي لو سمحت اعطيني ارتباط اذا عندك لهاي الافلام 
لانه جاي على بالي احضر اشي رعب وتكسير

----------


## العالي عالي

> عالي لو سمحت اعطيني ارتباط اذا عندك لهاي الافلام 
> لانه جاي على بالي احضر اشي رعب وتكسير


اوك سوسن  بس امنحيني بعض الوقت  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> اوك سوسن  بس امنحيني بعض الوقت


اه مش مشكلة خد راحتك المهم يوصلني الارتباط  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

انا زمان ماحضرت رعب بس في فلم عجبني زمان السمو الشيء او IT فيو كثير حركات مفاجئة بتخلي الي بيحضرو ينقز نقز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اوك سوسن  بس امنحيني بعض الوقت


وانا بالانتظار يا غالي قصدي يا عالي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا صراحة يا اخوان 

بخاف من افلام الرعب :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

Half Light 2006



التحميل

حجم هذا القسم : 97.73 MB

حجم هذا القسم : 97.73 MB

حجم هذا القسم : 97.73 MB

حجم هذا القسم : 62.63 MB


كود:
Password : kardelen

----------


## saousana

> Half Light 2006
> 
> 
> 
> التحميل
> 
> حجم هذا القسم : 97.73 MB
> 
> حجم هذا القسم : 97.73 MB
> ...


مشكور عالي :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:  
تتم عملية التحميل

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ما بخاف من افلام الرعب  :Bl (35):

----------


## saousana

> ما بخاف من افلام الرعب


شطور  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شطور



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
شو بتتخوثي علي؟؟؟  :SnipeR (19):  
بس والله عن جد ما بتفرق معي عادي  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> شو بتتخوثي علي؟؟؟  
> بس والله عن جد ما بتفرق معي عادي


والله ما بتخوت 
 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عالي الروابط لا تعمل يا صديقي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> عالي الروابط لا تعمل يا صديقي



ضحك عليكوا  :Db465236ff:  
بس سوسن جاري التحميل

----------


## saousana

> عالي الروابط لا تعمل يا صديقي


والله انا كنت بدي احكي انه في اشي غلط 
فكرت حالي مش فاهمة 
لانه الموضوع بلغة غريبة 
احكولي بس اذا انا فاهمة او شو القصة 
متشوقة احضر الفلم

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما بخاف من افلام الرعب


شكلك بتخاف من افلام الرومانسية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ضحك عليكوا  
> بس سوسن جاري التحميل


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكلك بتخاف من افلام الرومانسية



اها هاي اللي بخاف منها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> عالي الروابط لا تعمل يا صديقي


هس بشوف شو القصة 

سوري على الخطأ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هلا انا بدور على الروابط و بحاول اجيبهم 

العالي جايبلنا اياهم على موقع باللغه السريانيه تميل قليلا الى الاراميه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> ضحك عليكوا  
> بس سوسن جاري التحميل


ما بيموتلك فاطس (على قولت ستي )
انا طلع قدامي شريط بيحمل 
شو بيعرفني انه ما بيحمل 
وعلى اساس انا بفهم اللغة المكتوبة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ما بيموتلك فاطس (على قولت ستي )
> انا طلع قدامي شريط بيحمل 
> شو بيعرفني انه ما بيحمل 
> وعلى اساس انا بفهم اللغة المكتوبة



طيب شو يعني ما بموتلك فاطس 
عمرها ستي ما جابت سيرتها هاي ؟؟؟  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هلا انا بدور على الروابط و بحاول اجيبهم 
> 
> العالي جايبلنا اياهم على موقع باللغه السريانيه تميل قليلا الى الاراميه


ما انت بتعرف العالي

ثقافته كبيرة :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ما انت بتعرف العالي
> 
> ثقافته كبيرة


طبعا انا مش قده

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سوسن اقدرت اجيبلك روابط stay alive 

http://rapidshare.com/files/98590298....2006.rmvb.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/98591832....2006.rmvb.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/98593101....2006.rmvb.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/98593662....2006.rmvb.004

مشاهده ممتعه

----------


## saousana

> طيب شو يعني ما بموتلك فاطس 
> عمرها ستي ما جابت سيرتها هاي ؟؟؟


هاي كانت تحكيها ستي للي ما بينسى ثار او إساءة _حتى لو كانت مش مقصودة_ من اي حد 
وانت هيك يا استاذ معاذ 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> سوسن اقدرت اجيبلك روابط stay alive 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/98590298....2006.rmvb.001
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/98591832....2006.rmvb.002
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/98593101....2006.rmvb.003
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/98593662....2006.rmvb.004
> ...


شكرا محمد 
انت نزلته ؟؟
مش تضحك علي زي العالي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
على العموم الموضوع قيد الاختبار حتى اتأكد وما يضحكوا علي متل قبل شوي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هو شو الي صاير؟؟؟

----------

